# The most underperformed sonatas, concerti, and various



## spectral (Dec 19, 2017)

Please try to limit yourself to no more than 6 in each category:

*sonatas*

Protopopov 2nd (only one recording that I know of)
Miaskovsky 3rd (only great recording has abominable sound quality - Richter's)
Miaskovsky 2nd (only good recording I know of is Lvov's and it's obscure and out of print
Sapp 3rd (only one recording that I know of, long out of print and very obscure)
Roslavets 5th (only two recordings, although Hamelin is high-profile and the other is quite recent)
Roslavets 2nd (as above)

*concerti*

Rachmaninov 4th (original version - just one recording; far better than the common final revision)
Tcherepnin 5th (only one recording; highly underrated concerto)
Rautavaara 1st
Tveitt 1st
Rautavarra 2nd (probably not as good as the 1st and 3rd but still very enjoyable)
Rautavaara 3rd (only two recordings that I know of)

*various other*

Roslavets etudes
Scriabin Op. 74
Scriabin Op. 71 (Hamelin's is too fast. Ponti's has bad sound.)
Rautavaara etudes (only one recording that I know of)
Satie (pre-conservatory). Ogive 1 and Gnossiennes deserve more performances
Glass Satyagraha (conclusion act 3) piano arrangement

*symphonies and/or chamber music*

Tcherepnin symphony 3 (only one recording that I know of)
Ustvolskaya symphony 2
Ustvolskaya symphony 4
Ustvolskaya symphony 3
Shostakovich symphony 15
Dvorak symphony 1 uncut

*operas*

?
?
?
?
?
?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Shostakovich symphony 15???

There are quite a lot of recordings of that one.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Joachim Raff's symphonies

Bruckner's 5th (at least it's much more difficult to get hold of as a single) compared to the others. It's way better than the 6th, too.

*Cesar Franck's* music is seriously underperformed, or at least difficult to get on CD apart from some obscure Naxos recordings. The D Minor Symphony is easy to find, but amazing stuff like the String Quartet and the Piano Trios, and especially the amazing Symphonic Variations. Which is strange, because they are very highly regarded.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Ditto on the symphonies of Raff, although today we a blessed with multiple recordings of each symphony. 40 years ago all you could hear were the 3rd and 5th.

The Franck used to be quite popular, but for some reason has fallen from grace. I can't remember the last time I heard it live. Too bad, because it is such an exciting, beautiful work.

*Underperformed Concerti:*
A. Rubinstein: the piano concertos, especially 4 & 5. 
Karlowicz: violin concerto. It's been getting some recordings, which is great. Needs to be played in more concerts.

*Symphonies: so many, but here are a few of my favorites that I wish would get out into the concert halls...
*Balakirev: no. 1
Bloch: Symphony in C# minor
Raff: no. 5
Atterberg: no. 6
Korngold: symphony. Many recordings, but I've never encountered it live.
Gliere: Ilya Mouromitz (Symphony 3). Again, many recordings but few live performances.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

*Symphonic poems* 
Roslavets - Komsomoliya x 6


----------



## spectral (Dec 19, 2017)

DeepR said:


> *Symphonic poems*
> Roslavets - Komsomoliya x 6


That one's scary.


----------



## Star (May 27, 2017)

I'd say the Scriabin concerto


----------



## spectral (Dec 19, 2017)

Star said:


> I'd say the Scriabin concerto


I was going to post that one but it is a lot more performed than the stuff in my list, pretty much. However, it clearly does deserve to be played more than it is. It's my favorite piece of classical music so it's hard for me to say it's played enough.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

All the Schubert concerti. Can't find recordings of those anywhere!

But seriously, wish there were more recordings of Anton Rubinstein's piano concerti. As well as Spohr's violin concerti.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

I agree with Tallisman that Franck is under-performed and -recorded, especially his elegant chamber music.

And would anyone agree that Barber's Violin Concerto deserves to be heard far more often?


----------

